# Grassy Key Rv Park And Resort



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

After a delayed start due to slipping on ice and DW and I both ending up with broken bones, then a China Bomb incident on I-95, we finally made it to Grassy Key -- only missing four days of our month long stay ......

Beautifully kept park. Attached are views from our waterfront site, and views of the site from the dockside .....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW!! Looks like a absolutely beautiful location to spend the next month! Hopefully the bones are on the mend!


----------

